# Hydor inline heater in 135G



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I am planning to set up 135G tank and use two 300W inline hydor heaters but I was told that this is not a very good idea as I am going to get signifficant tempreture gradient across the tank. I was recommended to use two heaters located in two opposite sides of the tank instead. Does anybody use inline heaters only to heat similar sized tanks? Do you get any tempreture gradients?

Thanks,
Mikhail


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm having a problem understanding why you would get temperature gradients if your circulation was good.

However, two inline heaters one after the other on the same return hose would not work very well; the second one would almost never turn on.

I think this idea would only work (or at least get the full benefit of both heaters) if they were on separate cannister filters...


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Laith said:


> I think this idea would only work (or at least get the full benefit of both heaters) if they were on separate cannister filters...


what if you split the return water with a "wye" fitting and placed heaters on each return? I'm assuming you already have a filter capable of handling that size tank...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, that should work too! Good idea, didn't think of that.

However you might want two cannisters (or powerheads) anyway on a tank that size to ensure good circulation.


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

I am planning to use Eheim 2028. Is it sufficient for that tank?

I understand that that this is more difficult to control two heaters. However I think it should work fine even in in-line connection. If I set the same tempreture on both of them then only one will work when it is sufficient to keep the tempreture. The second one will turn on only when the first one cannot keep up. I can also set tempreture on the first one slightly less than on the second to make them both working equally. What do you think?


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

mstolpner said:


> I am planning to use Eheim 2028. Is it sufficient for that tank?
> 
> I understand that that this is more difficult to control two heaters. However I think it should work fine even in in-line connection. If I set the same tempreture on both of them then only one will work when it is sufficient to keep the tempreture. The second one will turn on only when the first one cannot keep up. I can also set tempreture on the first one slightly less than on the second to make them both working equally. What do you think?


I use eheim Classics almost exclusively... I don't know the flow rate for the "new" E.'s, but if Eheim says it'll handle that, I'd bet the bank on it.

It won't be that big of a deal to control the temp. with what I suggested; the temp of the return water will be the same for both outflows(after the split) before heating, so the heaters should work almost in tandem


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

The problem is that I cannot find appropriate Y - connector.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

The more stuff you put in the line, the slower the flow will be. I don't think canister filters are made to drive other equipment because as that equipment adds "head" to the line the filter pump just starts freewheeling. 

I have a Eheim 2028 on my 90 gallon but it is supplemented by another pump that is for circulation. It's set up to move the water in a way that pushes stuff toward the Eheim intake. If your 135 becomes well grown, you may find the need to add a circulation pump. Powerheads work for this too but any pump in the tank is also adding heat.

TW


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

TWood said:


> The more stuff you put in the line, the slower the flow will be. I don't think canister filters are made to drive other equipment because as that equipment adds "head" to the line the filter pump just starts freewheeling.
> 
> I have a Eheim 2028 on my 90 gallon but it is supplemented by another pump that is for circulation. It's set up to move the water in a way that pushes stuff toward the Eheim intake. If your 135 becomes well grown, you may find the need to add a circulation pump. Powerheads work for this too but any pump in the tank is also adding heat.
> 
> TW


What if you added a small(Imean SMALL) powerhead to either end of the return? I'm not really sure how much a heater woul affect the flow - Sure' it'll add an undefined amount of length to the line run, but in realistic terms the height wont change by anything more than the lenghth of the heater, as long as the input/output diameter of the tubing is the same

Edited for clarity


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

mstolpner said:


> The problem is that I cannot find appropriate Y - connector.


You should be able to pick up a wye at a local hardware or plumbing supplier. if they don't stock it, they should be able to order you one...


----------



## mstolpner (May 11, 2005)

Thank you. It makes sense. I will try to find a wye. I actually did some research and it seems that people use 2028 canister with inline heaters and inline CO2 reactors in similar tanks.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

With all that inline on one filter. I'd suggest you get two Eheim 2217's instead. It can even double as your reactor (no worries of choking it at all and it's as efficient as the 'powerhead method') - you'll save a lot more. Search eBay, they usually have new ones that sell for $95. Then just hook your two Hydor's to the filters (one on each) and your set.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

hsteve said:


> What if you added a small(Imean SMALL) powerhead to either end of the return? I'm not really sure how much a heater woul affect the flow - Sure' it'll add an undefined amount of length to the line run, but in realistic terms the height wont change by anything more than the lenghth of the heater, as long as the input/output diameter of the tubing is the same
> 
> Edited for clarity


I don't know how those inline heaters are designed, but in general, the things that make such a heater efficient also make for a larger pressure drop across the heater. If the water passage thru the heater is extremely smooth, short, and straight, giving a low pressure drop, very little heat can be transferred to the water, but correcting that adds pressure drop. It would be interesting to hear from someone who has used that heater how it affected their canister filter output.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> I don't know how those inline heaters are designed, but in general, the things that make such a heater efficient also make for a larger pressure drop across the heater. If the water passage thru the heater is extremely smooth, short, and straight, giving a low pressure drop, very little heat can be transferred to the water, but correcting that adds pressure drop. It would be interesting to hear from someone who has used that heater how it affected their canister filter output.


Actually the insides are straight and smooth, same diameter as the ID of the hosing it accepts. Apparently these work so good because they have a different heater element, some sort of printed heat ink screen or something. Don't remember exactly


----------

